
Lodsys comments on iOS patent infringement, receives hate mail, death threats - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/16/lodsys-comments-on-ios-patent-infringement-receives-hate-mail/
======
surfingdino
Can't make it as an ambulance chaser? Buy some patents and go sue people over
stupid 'inventions.' Easy. Shoulda be a lawyer, son.

